# 08 Maxima



## LibZ (Dec 24, 2007)

yo guys whats up new here first post got a 08 maxima about 2 months ago. i love it looking for some places i can get a nice mesh grill for it maybe some other parts not sure anyone got some good sites ? :newbie:


----------



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

E&G Classics. I just installed my fine mesh grille on my 07 max and i have to say its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------

